# Off to a good start!



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

Finally! :leap: we had our first two does kid yesterday and had a little explosion of Saanen babies!

Capra Lane Luciana had twins, 1 b, 1 d, the little doe is a tiny thing, only around 2.5 lbs, her big brother must have stolen all the food, he was almost 9 lbs. She looks like a Lupe, we'll see if the name sticks...

Hoanbu Mardi Gras Masquerade gave me triplet doelings!! :clap: I think all does is a first for us here. My helpers yesterday helped me name them, Sirra, Mona Lisa and Feisty Flora, who earned her name by bouncing and hopping by about 3 hours old. 

We have a few days off, then 14 does to kid next week- yikes! Here's hoping the :kidred: trend continues!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...in their little jackets...too cute! Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations~!!! :leap: 

My goodness is that a tiny Saanen baby


----------



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, tiny is super cute. I was really tempted to wrap her up and take her to bed but I thought hubs would kill me! :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

oh my cuteness!!!  Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww, so sweet!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Loving those little coats too :thumb:
congrats!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a great start!! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.... :thumb:  congrats...


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

I have to say Saanan Babies are tooooooo cute!  :stars: Congrats!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

:stars: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :applaud: 


:coffee2: cheers for the coming week! :coffee2:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Capra Lane said:


> Yeah, tiny is super cute. I was really tempted to wrap her up and take her to bed but I thought hubs would kill me! :greengrin:


Are you sure he would notice? LOL. Her being so little and all...


----------

